
Liquid Light - robinhouston
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2011/11/28/liquid-light/
======
jcr
Thanks for submitting this. I wish it had gotten enough up-votes to attract
the attention of some of the physics folks on HN.

~~~
robinhouston
Yes, it’s a shame it’s missed its chance now. HN can be such a lottery,
especially at busy times.

